# Christmas Clocks



## cgreene (Nov 7, 2009)

Having found myself unemployed and not much hope of finding employment before the holidays, we are having to cut back. So this year I'm trying to make gifts instead of purchasing them. I have made some clocks to give to family members and found I really enjoy making them! So far I have three, two candy box style and one desk style with another desk clock to be done, hopefully by the end of this week.

The plans were all obtained form the internet. I made minor changes to ease/facilitate construction, or to something more appealing to my taste. The candy box clocks are birch with walnut trim finished with lacquer. The desk clock is sapele with a curly maple face, finished with boiled linseed oil to bring out the grain, and a lacquer top coat. All the wood and finish is from what I had on hand so I only needed to purchase the clock inserts. My wife really likes them so I hope they go over well with the family.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice on those clocks, they look sharp and neatly finished.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Most excellent work Craig!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

very nice, Craig


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Craig...

this is your long lost brother in law from Pennsylvania... I really like the one of the right 

bill


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Craig those are mighty fine looking clocks. Fit and finish are excellent.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nicely done, Craig.

Do Christmas clocks go ho-ho, ho-ho instead of tic-toc, tic-toc?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

What do you call a clock that won't tock?


Tock-sick! 

(from my son)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I see some lucky folks are going to get a very timely Christmas gift this year. Nice work!


----------



## cgreene (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I do appreciate all the positive comments. Having never done this before I think they will work. I know I am having a lot of fun building them. So far I have become more accurate and faster with the builds but that is probably because I'm repeating the same style. Next year I think my wife may be getting a jewelry box/case. I may just start build stuff for Christmas every year. Thanks again....
Craig
<><


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

those really are nice Craig. What a good idea for Christmas gifts. I have only ever built one clock myself but it was a big one! :laugh:


----------



## nevile (Dec 3, 2010)

That's really great job done for this *CHRISTMAS Eve*.GOOD Luck Craig!


----------

